# Manifestdatei manuell Jar



## BabyMitSchnully (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal wieder versucht was passendes im Forum zu finden. Es gab auch viele Themen. Aber leider hat mir keines weiter geholfen.  Wie man vielleicht unschwer erkennen kann geht es um Manifest Dateien. Ich verzweifel noch. ich habe alles ausprobiert. Nichts geht. Selbst das manulle was hier schon reigeschrieben wurde.

Jedes mal, wenn ich versuche mein Jararchiv zu starten bekomme ich die Meldung, dass er die Mainclass nicht finden kann. Ich bekomme die Manifest datei nicht hin. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob hier noch einmal Schritt für Schritt erklärt werden kann, wie das geht. Ohne Zusatztools.

Wie muss die Manifest-Datei genau aussehen? Was muss ich dabei beachten. Ich habe da schon irgendwas mit Leerzeichen gelesen und letzte Zeile und sowas. Wie bekomme ich das Manifest in das Jar archiv?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## schnuffie (2. Dezember 2004)

Eigentlich gehören nur diese Einträge rein (siehe auch Beispiel): ;-) 


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: img.GIFTest
```


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Dezember 2004)

Jap, die von Schnuffie genannten Angaben sind die Minimum Requirements, falls du irgendwas ausführen willst. Ansonsten langt auch ein als absolutes minimum ein leeres File 

Grüsse

Torsten


----------

